# Tether TouchPad to Android phone?



## md213 (Aug 21, 2011)

I know this might be slightly off-topic (not directly related to a port of Android for the HP TouchPad)...but as someone who recently purchased a 32gig TouchPad via this past weekend's firesale...I'd love to find a way to tether my Android phone to my TouchPad for use on the go?

Has anyone been able to successfully tether their TouchPad to a non-webOS phone? If so, how??

Thanks much! :android-smile:


----------



## TheReij (Aug 22, 2011)

Mobile hotpot + wifi = profit


----------



## md213 (Aug 21, 2011)

TheReij said:


> Mobile hotpot + wifi = profit


I should have added, my Android phone (Samsung Charge) is non-rooted...and I'd really love to find a way to tether my TouchPad without having to root my phone...or having to pay Verizon for a "tethering plan".

Thanks!


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

i have my rooted DX on Liquid 2.6 and have been tethering to my 32gb no problem


----------



## md213 (Aug 21, 2011)

doesn't rooting your Android phone void the warranty?


----------



## clninja (Aug 1, 2011)

jbrock98 said:


> i have my rooted DX on Liquid 2.6 and have been tethering to my 32gb no problem


only if you tell them about it..... root can always be undone and phone can be taken back to stock...some circumstances where that is not true ie bricking your phone


----------



## Taylored (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a rooted dinc2 running cm7. I am not able to tether to my touchpad.

I looks like you cannot set up adhoc with the touchpad. And I do not know how to get the tether to appear as wifi.


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

i have the wireless tethering app, its the same app i used to use on my OGdroid i just open it up hit the tether button then go into settings and wifi on my touchpad and search for networks then Android Tether comes up and i hit it and it connects perfectly, and its fast too, unless i go into the den and the phone doesnt get as fast 3g but it still does work


----------



## z28 justin (Jul 11, 2011)

Root it and tether. Nice and easy


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

You won't be able to tether without root unless you give your first born child to Verizon...lol!

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## Inky (Aug 23, 2011)

I tethered my 32gb with my Samsung Galaxy S2 (which has been rooted from day one...why wouldn't you?) and it works great. Touchpad is overclocked to 1.7 I found 1.2 and even 1.5 quit slow and annoying.


----------



## SRGaudio (Aug 19, 2011)

my tp is pretty much constantly tethered to my phone when im not home... rooted. and have no prob tethering.


----------



## Cg006 (Aug 9, 2011)

Rooted HTC Thunderbolt + LTE WiFi Tether for Root users+Touch Pad= Money Shot


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

Tethered to a Droid 2 Global on CM, with an old version of wireless tether...Only because I was too tempted and had to set the Touchpad up.


----------



## fortesquieu (Jul 20, 2011)

Are you guys using wireless tether app? My touchpad doesn't seem to pick up the signal from my Droid Charge.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

md213 said:


> doesn't rooting your Android phone void the warranty?


ur on an android hacking site....we all root our phones  but ya like he said up there u can always unroot. Iv rooted my 2 android phones iv had and have had them replaced a couple times....not for bricking them...but charger ports getting old and loose and stopped charging correctly


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> ur on an android hacking site....we all root our phones  but ya like he said up there u can always unroot. Iv rooted my 2 android phones iv had and have had them replaced a couple times....not for bricking them...but charger ports getting old and loose and stopped charging correctly


The hell is this rooting? i replaced mine cuz i didn't like the scratches, the only one i brik'd was the x2 before sbf was out cuz moto's kinda dumb


----------



## thebowers (Jun 11, 2011)

Trying to use tether to activate my TP, but it doesn't see the wireless network. Any suggestions?


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

thebowers said:


> Trying to use tether to activate my TP, but it doesn't see the wireless network. Any suggestions?


my lil brother has ran into that problem with his touchpad, are u using a Droid 1 to tether, his touchpad doesnt pick up his tether but i use the same wireless tether app on my DX and his will pick up mine we are both running liquid on our phones


----------



## eightyfour (Aug 26, 2011)

I am using the Infuse 4G rooted as well but ad-hoc and my TP won't connect anyone found a work around?


----------



## Synack (Aug 13, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> ur on an android hacking site....we all root our phones  but ya like he said up there u can always unroot. Iv rooted my 2 android phones iv had and have had them replaced a couple times....not for bricking them...but charger ports getting old and loose and stopped charging correctly


Yep, just recently unrooted my phone and flashed back to stock because I was having problems. Verizon didn't see a root or anything out of the ordinary (besides the multitude of force closes) and replaced my phone for free. And I'm running the Samsung Droid Charge just you the guy who started this convo.


----------



## salvoroni (Aug 22, 2011)

Ever since I updated my rooted Droid X to .602 my tethering apps haven't been working right. I can connect on my TouchPad, but I get no internet.


----------



## bmtbandit (Jun 23, 2011)

Byakushiki said:


> Tethered to a Droid 2 Global on CM, with an old version of wireless tether...Only because I was too tempted and had to set the Touchpad up.


What Version of Wireless Tether works with CM7?

Nevermind got it


----------



## thebowers (Jun 11, 2011)

jbrock98 said:


> my lil brother has ran into that problem with his touchpad, are u using a Droid 1 to tether, his touchpad doesnt pick up his tether but i use the same wireless tether app on my DX and his will pick up mine we are both running liquid on our phones


yeah I have a D1, going to try a friends dx sometime this weekend.


----------



## gdo7 (Aug 26, 2011)

Taylored said:


> I have a rooted dinc2 running cm7. I am not able to tether to my touchpad.
> 
> I looks like you cannot set up adhoc with the touchpad. And I do not know how to get the tether to appear as wifi.


This is correct. WebOS does not recognize adhoc at all. In order to tether to the Touchpad you have to be set up as an infrastructure connection. If you have an OGDroid there is no direct workaround because of hardware limitations.

The best way to use the OG is to use Easytether to your laptop and then broadcast the connection from the laptop through WiFi. You can do this by using Connectify (www.connectify.me), which will set up a WiFi hotspot on the laptop itself. It is really a headache to go this route, but if you are really wanting to access the full capability of the TP and you have no other means then this is your only route. I might add, this connection is a little slower than if you could tether directly to the TP from the phone. This route also requires no root.

Now, if you have a newer phone that is rooted and have wireless tether then there are some changes that you have to make in order to make the phone appear as a hotspot or infrastructure in some cases. On any 3.XX version of Wireless Tether follow this route...SETTINGS>CHANGE DEVICE-PROFILE>SAMSUNG GALAXY S. After you have chosen that go back out to the settings screen and choose CHANGE SETUP-METHOD>SOFTAP (master). After this is done, start WiFi Tether and the TP should recognize the connection. Some folks have had to restart the phone for the settings to take effect.

I'm sure with the devoted DEV community here and abroad, there will be a patch developed for the WebOS. If not, TouchDroid can't get here soon enough!!!


----------



## thebowers (Jun 11, 2011)

Not to nitpick but the link is www.connectify.me


----------



## gdo7 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for nitpicking, LOL! I thought I would post that up real quick while I had a second, and my fingers got ahead of my brain I guess. Seriously though, thanks.

BTW, I look forward to some Camo and Blaze theme action when this thing gets ported over. I was one of the first ones to run it when you themed the OG.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

That seems like a really backwards workaround.
I mean, if you have a smartphone...and you have a laptop...and your smartphone is giving your laptop an internet connection...why are you wasting your time on a tablet? I mean if you have to carry around both the phone and the laptop for the tablet to get to the internet, why not just use the internet on the laptop?

That said, I'm disappointed I can't get any workaround on my OG. :/ I hate Verizon so much right now. If it wasn't for being grandfathered in on the unlimited plan, I would jump ship immediately.


----------



## thebowers (Jun 11, 2011)

Works for me at home with a desktop computer. Might have to pull the trigger and get a new phone


----------



## Flatspin (Aug 24, 2011)

I had problems tethering to my phone, a Samsung Epic, using the market downloaded "Wireless Tether". I found and installed the new beta version and it works great now. I think the old one only setup and ad hoc point soo.. YMMV.

http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/list


----------



## gdo7 (Aug 26, 2011)

Kayone said:


> That seems like a really backwards workaround.
> I mean, if you have a smartphone...and you have a laptop...and your smartphone is giving your laptop an internet connection...why are you wasting your time on a tablet? I mean if you have to carry around both the phone and the laptop for the tablet to get to the internet, why not just use the internet on the laptop?
> 
> That said, I'm disappointed I can't get any workaround on my OG. :/ I hate Verizon so much right now. If it wasn't for being grandfathered in on the unlimited plan, I would jump ship immediately.


That's why it is called a workaround and thus is a pain in the arse. One thing to remember though is it has nothing to do with VZW, and everything to do with what Moto put out on the market. Was it their fault? Not necessarily. I mean it was the first Android phone to market and though I still rock it because of the versatility (and the fact that there are no dual core 4G LTE phones on the market YET), that aspect of the hardware was a fail. But, I'm sure it wasn't on purpose. Why throw everything and the kitchen sink at something that might not succeed? After the OG received all the hype that it did after release, look at what came to market. If anyone thinks that the likes of the Bionic, Thunderbolt, DINC 2, DX2, or even LTE was not on the radar when the OG was released is just plain stupid. What Moto did and VZW supported was called business sense and it makes just that...sense.

Not trying to bust your balls, bud, just giving some insight.


----------



## gdo7 (Aug 26, 2011)

Flatspin said:


> I had problems tethering to my phone, a Samsung Epic, using the market downloaded "Wireless Tether". I found and installed the new beta version and it works great now. I think the old one only setup and ad hoc point soo.. YMMV.
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/list


Yeah the one from the market is a 2.X I believe.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

gdo7 said:


> That's why it is called a workaround and thus is a pain in the arse. One thing to remember though is it has nothing to do with VZW, and everything to do with what Moto put out on the market. Was it their fault? Not necessarily. I mean it was the first Android phone to market and though I still rock it because of the versatility (and the fact that there are no dual core 4G LTE phones on the market YET), that aspect of the hardware was a fail. But, I'm sure it wasn't on purpose. Why throw everything and the kitchen sink at something that might not succeed? After the OG received all the hype that it did after release, look at what came to market. If anyone thinks that the likes of the Bionic, Thunderbolt, DINC 2, DX2, or even LTE was not on the radar when the OG was released is just plain stupid. What Moto did and VZW supported was called business sense and it makes just that...sense.
> 
> Not trying to bust your balls, bud, just giving some insight.


Perhaps I should have elaborated. I don't have VZW because of the Droid...well not entirely...at least not for that reason. I hate VZW because of their latest tendency to release phones too late to be relevant, or just denying carrying phones outright. Been waiting for months for the Galaxy S2. But they're the only major carrier not getting it.


----------



## gdo7 (Aug 26, 2011)

"Kayone said:


> Perhaps I should have elaborated. I don't have VZW because of the Droid...well not entirely...at least not for that reason. I hate VZW because of their latest tendency to release phones too late to be relevant, or just denying carrying phones outright. Been waiting for months for the Galaxy S2. But they're the only major carrier not getting it.


Well since ya put it that way.....I concur!


----------



## eightyfour (Aug 26, 2011)

Anyone in here using the Infuse 4G gotten the device to tether with the TP?


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

No luck tethering with my Charge. I've tried wifi tether and barnacle. Wifes Incredible works fine. Any Charge owners get this to work?


----------



## gdo7 (Aug 26, 2011)

Did you try changing the device in the settings menu?


----------



## conmanxtreme (Jul 15, 2011)

Not having luck getting my Samsung Mesmerize to tether either


----------



## thebaka18 (Aug 26, 2011)

gdo7 said:


> This is correct. WebOS does not recognize adhoc at all. In order to tether to the Touchpad you have to be set up as an infrastructure connection. If you have an OGDroid there is no direct workaround because of hardware limitations.
> 
> The best way to use the OG is to use Easytether to your laptop and then broadcast the connection from the laptop through WiFi. You can do this by using Connectify (www.connectify.me), which will set up a WiFi hotspot on the laptop itself. It is really a headache to go this route, but if you are really wanting to access the full capability of the TP and you have no other means then this is your only route. I might add, this connection is a little slower than if you could tether directly to the TP from the phone. This route also requires no root.
> 
> ...


And just for those who might ask in the future. Bluetooth pairing for net sharing (ala win mo 6 style) does not work. (at least for a EVO 4G running sprint lovers rom) Neither device will see each other when set to discover.


----------



## nickmv (Aug 26, 2011)

No problems tethering to my Nexus S. I'm just using the stock Android wi-fi tether, running on CM7.


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

Got my Charge to tether my TP using the wifi tether 3.1 (beta) app by changing the device settings to "Fascinate".


----------



## eightyfour (Aug 26, 2011)

@Joe

I'll have to try what you did for my Infuse 4G, yesterday for a brief moment I did notice that when I changed esettings to Epic 4G on Wifi Tether that it was able to find it on my TP.

UPDATE:

Thanks Joe I was successfully able to use the Profile "Fascinate" on Wifi Tether and connect to my TP.


----------



## conmanxtreme (Jul 15, 2011)

"Joe_T said:


> Got my Charge to tether my TP using the wifi tether 3.1 (beta) app by changing the device settings to "Fascinate".


I've changed it to fascinate, pretty much what I have, a mesmerize, and it keeps saying IP configuration failed, any suggestions?


----------



## gdo7 (Aug 26, 2011)

Try a battery pull and see if that does anything.


----------



## conmanxtreme (Jul 15, 2011)

It said it had an error setting channel, any idea of which one is best to use?


----------



## gdo7 (Aug 26, 2011)

Try channel 11 and work down from there. Most people have seen the most success with the higher channels.


----------



## conmanxtreme (Jul 15, 2011)

Just switched my profile to Google nexus one, and now it's working great, maybe something to do with running Miui? Who knows, I'm happy now though lol


----------



## jdenman03 (Jun 24, 2011)

Joe_T said:


> No luck tethering with my Charge. I've tried wifi tether and barnacle. Wifes Incredible works fine. Any Charge owners get this to work?


Here it is in steps to get up up and running (thats if you are on the EE4 build as I cannot guarantee the leaks).

1. Download the latest build: http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/list
2. Install the apk
3. Open up wifi tether
4. Go to settings
5. Change device profile to "Samsung Fascinate"
6. Change setup-method to "Softap for samsung (master)"
******At this point you are done, any other steps are not necessary******
7. Enable wifi encryption
8. Change the SSID if you would like.


----------



## redsquare (Aug 28, 2011)

"6. Change setup-method to "Softap for samsung (master)""

Under "Setup-Method" I only have options for

​Auto

​WEXT (ad-hoc)

Needless to say, neither one works for infrastructure mode. I downloaded the latest version, Beta 5 from:

http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/list

I am also running this on a Touch Pro 2 Windows Mobile phone with FRX07 XDAndroid on my microSD card. The latter may be part of the problem, but it shouldn't.


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

Not all phones are capable of functioning as an infrastructure host. I know, for example, that the HTC Hero can't, but the HTC Evo 4G and HTC Evo 3D can.

I would head to the XDA forums and look up your particular handset and you'll probably find that information there.


----------



## jdenman03 (Jun 24, 2011)

redsquare said:


> "6. Change setup-method to "Softap for samsung (master)""
> 
> Under "Setup-Method" I only have options for
> 
> ...


Those instructions were for only the droid charge.


----------



## Siciliano (Aug 30, 2011)

Umm...for anyone on Verizon - how the hell did you get past their watchdog BS network login????

I have a rooted Droid X, and I tethered successfully via WIFI tether using the "wireless tether" app, and then a network login prompt came up on my Touchpad forcing me to choose an option of wireless tether for $20 a month, etc etc.

Should I be using the latest beta? Would that make a difference???


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Siciliano said:


> Umm...for anyone on Verizon - how the hell did you get past their watchdog BS network login????
> 
> I have a rooted Droid X, and I tethered successfully via WIFI tether using the "wireless tether" app, and then a network login prompt came up on my Touchpad forcing me to choose an option of wireless tether for $20 a month, etc etc.
> 
> Should I be using the latest beta? Would that make a difference???


depends what rom you're on. as far as i know, .602 or .596 wont work

EDIT: YES...you can tether with 596 or 602. See here http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/g...8-wugpacked-gb-tether-patch-all-one-zips.html


----------



## Siciliano (Aug 30, 2011)

razorloves said:


> depends what rom you're on. as far as i know, .602 or .596 wont work


Oh ok - yeah I'm rooted with the .602 latest update.

Please excuse my ignorance on this, but is it easy to install a different ROM on which the wireless tether will work? Would I keep all my settings/contacts/icons/layout/etc if I used a ROM? And how exactly does it bypass the network login check by vzw?

Thanks!!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Siciliano said:


> Oh ok - yeah I'm rooted with the .602 latest update.
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance on this, but is it easy to install a different ROM on which the wireless tether will work? Would I keep all my settings/contacts/icons/layout/etc if I used a ROM? And how exactly does it bypass the network login check by vzw?
> 
> Thanks!!


you would not keep your current setup, but you could easily backup your contacts and apps. flashing another rom that's wifi tether friendly would erase everything. kinda like a factory reset. this is the wrong place to go into detail with this, but you can start a new thread here and we can hook you up if you're interested.


----------



## Siciliano (Aug 30, 2011)

razorloves said:


> you would not keep your current setup, but you could easily backup your contacts and apps. flashing another rom that's wifi tether friendly would erase everything. kinda like a factory reset. this is the wrong place to go into detail with this, but you can start a new thread here and we can hook you up if you're interested.


Yeah tethering is pretty much a necessity for me since the touchpad is wifi only... so I'll probably try to flash a rom onto my DX solely for that reason. Should I start the thread in the droid X subforum, or android?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Siciliano said:


> Yeah tethering is pretty much a necessity for me since the touchpad is wifi only... so I'll probably try to flash a rom onto my DX solely for that reason. Should I start the thread in the droid X subforum, or android?


i gave you a link in my post above showing you where to post.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Inky said:


> I tethered my 32gb with my Samsung Galaxy S2 (which has been rooted from day one...why wouldn't you?) and it works great. Touchpad is overclocked to 1.7 I found 1.2 and even 1.5 quit slow and annoying.


I highly doubt you can tell the difference between 1.5 and 1.7 certainly not enough to make it go from annoying to not annoying.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Synack said:


> Yep, just recently unrooted my phone and flashed back to stock because I was having problems. Verizon didn't see a root or anything out of the ordinary (besides the multitude of force closes) and replaced my phone for free. And I'm running the Samsung Droid Charge just you the guy who started this convo.


If they really want to they can tell. For example the only way you could take an OTA upgrade twice would be if you reverted and downloaded it a second third or forth time.


----------



## Deltido (Aug 30, 2011)

Flatspin said:


> I had problems tethering to my phone, a Samsung Epic, using the market downloaded "Wireless Tether". I found and installed the new beta version and it works great now. I think the old one only setup and ad hoc point soo.. YMMV.
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/list


I signed up just to thank you for posting this link. Prior to installing the new beta wifi tether, I was unable to tether my rooted Samsung Fascinate to my touchpad, now I can.

Thanks again.:smile3:


----------



## loudang (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a Optimus S running Nameless ROM and have a widget called "Hotspot Widget" and it works perfect. I think it came with the ROM.


----------



## Shalekendar (Sep 7, 2011)

I tried the "WiFi Tether for Root Users 3.1-beta6 *** BETA ***" with my rooted HTC Droid Eris (running Kaosfroyo v37) and got nothing. Not only that, but when I tried to activate the wi-fi for something else afterwards, I kept getting an error that wouldn't go away until I rebooted the phone. I tried several combinations of WEP and SSIDs but no luck.

I know the phone's old as dirt (wow, technology sure does make one re-evaluate word definitions huh?) but if anyone has any ideas I'd appreciate it.

FYI, it's not like I _need it, it'd just be cool to have is all so please don't put any effort into figuring this out (lol, as if that's going to happen right?) but if you have any off-the-top-of-you-head ideas, I'd be willing to give it a go._


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Shalekendar said:


> I tried the "WiFi Tether for Root Users 3.1-beta6 *** BETA ***" with my rooted HTC Droid Eris (running Kaosfroyo v37) and got nothing. Not only that, but when I tried to activate the wi-fi for something else afterwards, I kept getting an error that wouldn't go away until I rebooted the phone. I tried several combinations of WEP and SSIDs but no luck.
> 
> I know the phone's old as dirt (wow, technology sure does make one re-evaluate word definitions huh?) but if anyone has any ideas I'd appreciate it.
> 
> FYI, it's not like I _need it, it'd just be cool to have is all so please don't put any effort into figuring this out (lol, as if that's going to happen right?) but if you have any off-the-top-of-you-head ideas, I'd be willing to give it a go._


_
i dont think the eris can do infrastructure mode, but a couple things you can try.
change the device profile to htc hero cdma
and/or
change the setup method to hostapd

also, try to connect with a laptop and see if its doing adhoc or infrastructure. cuz the touchpad will only connect if its doing infrastructure._


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Onmy Fascinate with Jt AOSP ROM the built in tether works as is On any other ROM I have wifi tether and have it set to Google Nexus one and softap(master) mode

on my Droid X wifi tether works with Droid X and Hostapd (master) mode


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

is there a way around this so i can tether the thunderbolt without root access? Not really sure on how to root my phone and would rather not if I don't have to


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

"sheller106 said:


> is there a way around this so i can tether the thunderbolt without root access? Not really sure on how to root my phone and would rather not if I don't have to


I think you may want to ask that type of question in the thunderbolt section...just a thought


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> I think you may want to ask that type of question in the thunderbolt section...just a thought


figured it was appropriate here since it is a tethering touchpad question, not a rooting question


----------



## enik (Aug 21, 2011)

Shalekendar said:


> I tried the "WiFi Tether for Root Users 3.1-beta6 *** BETA ***" with my rooted HTC Droid Eris (running Kaosfroyo v37) and got nothing. Not only that, but when I tried to activate the wi-fi for something else afterwards, I kept getting an error that wouldn't go away until I rebooted the phone. I tried several combinations of WEP and SSIDs but no luck.
> 
> I know the phone's old as dirt (wow, technology sure does make one re-evaluate word definitions huh?) but if anyone has any ideas I'd appreciate it.
> 
> FYI, it's not like I _need it, it'd just be cool to have is all so please don't put any effort into figuring this out (lol, as if that's going to happen right?) but if you have any off-the-top-of-you-head ideas, I'd be willing to give it a go._


_

The Eris can't brodcast in infrastructure mode.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk_


----------



## lukeskywacko (Aug 28, 2011)

I have Motorola Cliq (MB200) and Wifi Tether works fine for IPAD 2.

I tried using it for Touchpad.

1. In WebOS 3.0.4, touchpad won't even see my wifi tether.
2. In CM 7 alpha 2a, it will see my wifi tether, but fails to connect if encryption is enabled. Without encryption, it connects fine. I still prefer having some kinda encryption though.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

md213 said:


> doesn't rooting your Android phone void the warranty?


Without getting into the technicality rant of what voids and what does not void something...doing x void y only applies if person z cannot undo what they did mostly.


----------



## Veritas1980 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have been trying for days to get this to work on my phone. I have the latest version of that tether app and I have tried all the suggestions here. I have a Motorola Droid rooted and working on a carrier called Cricket. I can tether it to my nook color, but not to my HP Touchpad with latest WebOS. Does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## knaries2000 (Oct 18, 2011)

You need to Google TouchPad adhoc WiFi. I think that is your problem. You need to hack your WebOS to allow adhoc connection. I think you need preware for that of don't don't already have it .

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Perk27 (Jun 11, 2011)

Try open garden wifi tether, I can tether fine to webos and cm without making any changes.


----------



## knaries2000 (Oct 18, 2011)

yes, some tether app uses adhoc mode some uses infrastructure mode. infrastructure mode will work, but webos needs special handling of adhoc mode.


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

inc2 here running CM7 and i have no issues tethering my internet with touchpad..
im using Barnacle app from the market ...


----------



## gqconley (Nov 21, 2011)

Success

I have an Atrix and my HP Touchpad was not seeing the wifi.

Using wifi tether Steps:
Change Deviice-Profile > select Galaxy S
Change Setup-Method > Netd (master)
Start tethering

This is the only combination that worked for me.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a Droid X running CM 7.1 (or, more accurately, the latest CM7 nightly which is practically 7.1 at this point) using the standard root wifi tether app and I have no trouble tethering the touchpad to it. Just my two cents.


----------

